# Roubaix sl4 handlebar question



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

I want to buy a k-edge mount for my bike but I'm not sure of clamp size and I don't have a caliper to measure them. Anyone know?

tia,
s4l


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

stogies4life said:


> I want to buy a k-edge mount for my bike but I'm not sure of clamp size and I don't have a caliper to measure them. Anyone know?
> 
> tia,
> s4l


Pretty much all modern handlebars...SL4 no exception are 31.8mm at the stem clamp which extends beyond the stem interface laterally enough to install a computer mount like the K-edge. Even most aero flat top bars can accommodate a K-edge which is a popular Garmin mount.
HTH.


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

11spd said:


> Pretty much all modern handlebars...SL4 no exception are 31.8mm at the stem clamp which extends beyond the stem interface laterally enough to install a computer mount like the K-edge. Even most aero flat top bars can accommodate a K-edge which is a popular Garmin mount.
> HTH.


Thank you


----------

